# Natures Variety New LID formulas



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

New Instinct Limited Ingredient Diets | Nature's Variety

I'd like to know what the protein levels will be, hopefully not as low as other LID formulas.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Very interesting! I don't feed kibble, but if I did, Nature's Variety and Acana would be my two kibbles of choice. I am very interested to learn about these LID diets as I have much respect for NV as a commercial pet food company.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Just an update, these formulas are potato free and will be 29% protein for dogs and 40% for cats. So this might be my new recommendation for allergic dogs, hopefully they'll come out with more protein sources.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

I am loving the ingredient lists on the link! Those are looking like great alternatives to California Natural.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

BrownieM said:


> Very interesting! I don't feed kibble, but if I did, Nature's Variety and Acana would be my two kibbles of choice. I am very interested to learn about these LID diets as I have much respect for NV as a commercial pet food company.




Can I ask why you have so much respect for NV?

They are a company that I'm on the fence on..though I do think they are a good company.


These do look great. I can't feed tapioca to my frenchie either cause it's higher on the glycemic index  But these do look great.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm gonna be looking at these new LIDs very closely for my dogs, too. I am waiting to here what the phosphorus percentages are from the company.


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

The numbers are up!
Back to Basics


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

sassymaxmom said:


> The numbers are up!
> Back to Basics


I don't follow.


----------



## 3feathers (Oct 29, 2008)

Back to Basics looks like one that I would like to include in the rotation!!


----------

